# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  DREAM A LITTLE DREAM: How to understand the images you see when you sleep - Niagara Gazette

## Dream Guide Team

*DREAM A LITTLE DREAM: How to understand the images you see when you sleep**Niagara Gazette*Stiller, who calls her *dream* coaching business Ruachrest because ruach is a biblical term meaning the breath of God, has a lot of dreams she considers divine guidance. That's why she prefers her dreams to those of more *lucid* dreamers who are able to *...***

----------

